# Serial # for USB Flash Mem Mass Storage



## sehealy (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi... I am a newbie so please give me a break if I am missing protocol...

I need to find out if it is possible to programmtically identify a specific USB Mass Storage device (Flash Mem - example is SanDisk Cruzer or Mini Cruzer). I can see the drive easy enough, but if there is a unique serial number or other ID that is read electronically, I am ignorant of it.

Thanks,
sehealy


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

the unique serial number will not appear on your OS anywhere. It may be on the drive itself. Try 'system' in the control panel and click hardware tab, then Hardware profiles or Hardware wizard and see what it shows up as. Most likely it will simply say 'removeable device' unless you loaded a specific driver for it but you should not need a driver to operate it, so most likely not.
cheers


----------



## sehealy (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the response. You are correct in thinking that the OS isn't going to show me anything. I also got this question answered by SanDisk's engineering and they have assured me that they do not provide a way for a VB or C programmer to discover the unique serial number of one of their USB mass storage units.

Thanks again.


----------



## sonofhun (Nov 27, 2004)

sehealy said:


> Thanks for the response. You are correct in thinking that the OS isn't going to show me anything. I also got this question answered by SanDisk's engineering and they have assured me that they do not provide a way for a VB or C programmer to discover the unique serial number of one of their USB mass storage units.
> 
> Thanks again.


Most probably, SanDisk do not implement unique serial numbers - this involves extra cost in manufacturing to supply a unique serial no. for each USB flash drive. I am using KingMax and it does not show any serial number either. I am using WMI scipting to get unique serial number of my hard drive (which I can get)

Anybody knows which USB flash drives manufacturers have unique serial numbers?

Rrds


----------

